

Circa 1964 Livermore Data Systems Model A Modem (2009) - csense
http://www.phreakmonkey.com/2009/05/circa-1964-livermore-data-systems-model_28.html

======
TD-Linux
Youtube link for those without Flash:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9dpXHnJXaE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9dpXHnJXaE)

